# [SOLVED] share a dvd movie on a homegroup



## Chyrio (Feb 23, 2010)

hey guys i have a desktop with a dvd drive in it. i would like to be able to watch a movie in the dvd drive on my laptop (ultraportable no drive) and i was thinking of sharing it with my homegroup or my network. i went in and shared my dvd drive with the network and i can see it on the laptop but when i click on the drive it just shows me the files on the movie disc. is there anyway i can watch the movie with vlc player or windows media player like that?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: share a dvd movie on a homegroup*

Might web search videolan software


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: share a dvd movie on a homegroup*

If you can access the drive/disc, then a mediaplayer should be able to open and play it. VLC can handle it, WMP may need a mpeg2 codec.


----------



## Chyrio (Feb 23, 2010)

Ya if figured it out you juat have to play the video_tc file with vlc. Thanks for the help


----------



## bemyfriend (Mar 19, 2012)

I am also able to access the video files of a movie dvd using VLC player but its streaming vary slowly. Could you please share if you know any way to stream it fast. I can use an ethernet cable to connect my both the laptops if that makes the streaming fast. Right now I am using Wifi to connect both the laptops.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello....this is an old Thread, OP may not be able to respond to your question. You may create a new Thread and we'll try our best to assist you.


bemyfriend said:


> I am also able to access the video files of a movie dvd using VLC player but its streaming vary slowly. Could you please share if you know any way to stream it fast. I can use an ethernet cable to connect my both the laptops if that makes the streaming fast. Right now I am using Wifi to connect both the laptops.


Thread Closed.


----------

